

Decisions - socmoth
http://paulmckellar.com/decisions/

======
hglaser
Not directly related to a consumer app, but I've found that requests for more
features strongly predict customers who aren't going to pay.

Customers who are a good fit for the product ask for the core features to work
better, faster, and in new situations you haven't thought of yet.

Customers who ask for random features are trying to think of use cases they
want solved, because there are none being solved by the product as-is.

If most of your prospects are asking for random features, you don't have
product-market fit. Try asking these customers to sign contracts saying
they'll pay once the feature is supported. If they will, that's a promising
pivot opportunity.

------
norswap
Seems strange that the posts mention things but never elaborate on them:

What are the four decisions in the app? Which feature did one user want to
remove?

------
dksidana
Single review of app on appstore ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wut-semi-
anonymous-chat./id7...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/wut-semi-anonymous-
chat./id781488867?mt=8))

" didnt use a password field

by spencer1248

everyone saw my facebook password"

Looks like you need to focus on such things before thinking about features at
all.

------
rebelidealist
Simplicity is a great thing and the app screenshot looks nice. There must be
something else to help persuade people to download this or explain the
usefulness of its simplicity.

PS. WUT SENDS A MESSAGE TO ALL FRIEND WHO HAVE WUT.

Should it be Friends*?

~~~
socmoth
Typo is intentional. Based on the tone and audience we want to create.

I know that is unusual, but keep in mind nobody downloads an app because it is
exactly the same as every other application.

~~~
palakchokshi
Can you explain what kind of tone and audience you're targeting that made you
decide to keep the typo? I'm genuinely interested because the phrase does
sound odd to me.

~~~
socmoth
Going to try and answer that with examples.

Anything silly and whimsical.

If you were to look at a teenagers phone and ask "what does this word mean,
and this word, and this word." That is our audience. Example: "OMG LOL FML"
(clearly you know those words, but your parents may not)

Apple actually rejected our App the first time because our marketing copy was
too ridiculous. This is the more reasonable version.

------
gdubs
"Most of my friends who looked at it asked for new features."

Users ask for features, but as makers we need to dig deeper and understand the
underlying need that's not being met.

------
stonogo
Is there any content to this post? All I see is "someone said something I
didn't expect."

